
$200 Fallout 76 Edition Promised Fancy Bag, Delivers Nylon Trash Instead - bond
https://kotaku.com/200-fallout-76-edition-promised-fancy-bag-delivers-ny-1830724582
======
jansan
If this is the only problem you have you should consider yourself lucky. Very,
very lucky.

